# SNL Iron Chef skit



## mezzaluna

Did anyone else see the Iron Chef send-up skit on Saturday Night Live last night?? I thought it was hilarious!







They had it down to a T.


----------



## cape chef

mezzaluna,Happy new year!
Geez I wish I saw that one.
It must have been to funny.
What did they do?
cc


----------



## mezzaluna

CC, they did shark heads. It was the Iron Chef (facsimile) against "American Bachelor" played by Charlie Sheen. Charlie WON with shark head nachos, shark head sandwich, and one other which I forgot because I was rolling on the floor. It wasn't on the level of Dan Ackroyd's Julia Child skit, but it was darn good! Iron Chef used eel farts in his preparation,







But he still didn't win.


----------



## cape chef




----------



## layjo

"eel farts"....I would've wanted to see thayt one!


----------



## bevreview steve

That was pretty funny. As I watched it, I was thinking "boy, they are going to talk about this on ChefTalk!"


----------



## nicko

I truly wish I had not missed that one. Hopefully there will be a re-run soon.

LOL

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------

